# Marin riders- is there a problem?



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

I've had 3 people who live in Marin, without solicitation, volunteer the following descriptions of Marin roadies: "They're a bunch of a$$holes". "They're social retards". "They're a bunch of arrogant jerks".

So, the other day a buddy and I are riding out to the Pt. Reyes Lighthouse. Past Inverness, we saw a cyclist fiddling with something on the side of the road. "Hey, everything okay?", I asked. "Yeah, just taking off my jacket". "We're headed out the the lighthouse. You're welcome to join us". "Yeah, that'd be great". Turns out the guy is visiting from Boulder, CO, and has done a lot of trekking and other adventures. We rode all over the Pt Reyes peninsula and had a great day.

Eventually, the visitor says, "I'm really glad I met you guys. I was beginning to think all Marin riders are a bunch of a$$holes". My buddy replied, "They are, except for us".

Discuss.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

So, what does a rider have to do to be considered an a$$hole?


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Silly question...

A$$holes are everywhere, as are friendly folks.

So [email protected] off ; )


----------



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

*Ewww*



huckleberry said:


> A$$holes are everywhere.


 Imagine if that were literally true. Ewww.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

There are obviously many riders in the area...some may take themselves a little too seriously on occasion.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

I do agree there are a$$holes in Marin - but does that mean that they are all riders from Marin?

Where do you think the riders from the city go to ride?

Maybe it's the guys from the city that are the a$$hats?

If we are going to play this silly game, I'll offer my observations - often riders from the city - wearing there non-Marin specific kitsl, disregard traffic lights. 

Just last week, after my Reyes Station ride, heading back to Tiburon from Mill Valley, I saw this "Mission" rider continue to go through red lights which had traffic - I am sure this is common in the city, but it doesn't bode well for us "Marin" riders - just gives drivers another excuse to dislike/disregard us.

I made a point of telling this guy - he looked at me without a clue.

So are riders from the city a$$holes, stupid, or lawbreakers? 

Or all of the above?

Not to mention, slow... ; )

See how quickly this becomes a stupid game.

Roadies vs MTB'ers
City vs Marin riders
Waving vs Non-waving
Visors vs No Visors
Chamois cream vs Sand
Penis vs Vagina
It just goes on and on...

; )


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

robwh9 said:


> So, what does a rider have to do to be considered an a$$hole?


Definitely a valid question. Perhaps if someone can define this, we would know more about what we should be doing to be non-a$$hole.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

singlespeed.org said:


> Definitely a valid question. Perhaps if someone can define this, we would know more about what we should be doing to be non-a$$hole.


Wave more? Ask "Are you OK?" to people pumping up a tire, more?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

huckleberry said:


> I do agree there are a$$holes in Marin - but does that mean that they are all riders from Marin?


I agree with this, and a lot drive to Marin for the riding, hundreds on weekends. I've ridden in the county for over 30 years and have encountered all types but I'll also say that I've encountered them everywhere, Sacramento, San Fran, Santa Cruz, Colorado Springs, Boston... pretty much anywhere I've logged a lot of miles. In the end, I'm responsible for how I conduct myself on the road and also set expectations with those who join my weekend ride. We make it a point to offer assistance to all, offer a wheel to ride for anyone we catch on the road and certainly let people know that they should stop at our stop signs. I think people that ride and don't do these things aren't arseh0le riders, they're just arseh0les.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Every roadie is an ******* until proven otherwise.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

huckleberry said:


> ...See how quickly this becomes a stupid game...


^^ so true ^^


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

This boring old tune again. 

Go any place with a bunch of cyclists riding around and some will always say the others are *******s, what this usually means is they ran into one guy that the precived to be an ******* and so anyone that fits the general sicription is an *******, road riders, mtn bike riders etc. 

I one had a guy tell me I was elietist because I did not wave at him dispite the fact I was in the middle of doing an interval and did not really even see him wave, people need to spend less time worried about what other people are doing.


----------

